# Anyone ever make moonshine.



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was thinking about it... As long as ya don't sell it it's cool I think... I've been watching the moonshiners on the tube and want to try me a batch....:cheers:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't wait to hear the jams after an episode with that stuff.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just go buy some Everclear. :slimer: :spineyes:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

This would make a good reality show...


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I think that hear banjos.....


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

"As long as ya don't sell it it's cool I think"

You just might want to re-think that point. ATF permit and the product can only be used for fuel. 

There is also a huge problem with heavy metal contamination with the output from many stills. If you make one and intend to consume the product, be aware that if not properly made, it can result in a whole bunch of lead in your blood stream.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

My great uncle made Italian moonshine (Grappa) in MO . They grew grapes commercially and took the pomace left over from pressing the grapes and made Grappa. All I remember was all the men would go into Uncle Louis basement and returned 20 -30 minutes later. 

I dont even know if you can produce it legally. I think there is a way to produce it for fuel, but not to drink. So how do you know the difference?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey JQ just buy it.

http://www.1-877-spirits.com/spirits/The-Original-MOONSHINE-Clear-Corn-Whiskey


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Ernest said:


> There is also a huge problem with heavy metal contamination with the output from many stills. If you make one and intend to consume the product, be aware that if not properly made, it can result in a whole bunch of lead in your blood stream.


Who in their right mind would make a still out of lead?

Copper is the proper metal for a still.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

You need a permit so it can be taxed. Its illegal to make without a permit no matter what u use it for.
The first episode of Moonshiners this season had a news clip in it of a moonshine bust. That clip is real, I work with and am good friends with the guy who got busted. He has explained the laws in great detail, lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ride with a friend that makes plenty for everyone! 8 different flavors, some include Peach, Apple, Jolly Rancher, Watermelon. Taste like koolaid, let me tell you its scary good. Its about 100 proof, new people drink it like koolaid and we warn them, they say awe its not strong at all. A mason jar later they are toast!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Whole bunch of people. 

The primary material is copper, but some folks then use solders or equipment like car radiators that are contaminated with lead and other heavy metals. 

One study involving moonshine samples seized b/w 1995 and 2001 showed something like 25% had potentially dangerous levels of lead if consumed in quantity. 

Contamination is so widespread that physicians have been advised that if the patient is a moonshine consumer to consider lead toxicity in association with diagnosis of health problems.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Its illegal for home operations... need a federal distillery license


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

TxFig said:


> Who in their right mind would make a still out of lead?
> 
> Copper is the proper metal for a still.


Lead solder on the copper still.

I haven't watched the moonshine show, but if you have an adequate still, the biggest danger is getting greedy and making a product with too much methanol in it. As the lightest alcohol, methanol comes off first and it's really important to toss the "first runnings".

A guy here in B/CS got busted a few years back making it in his garage. He was using used 55 gallon oil drums. Needless to say, you don't want to be drinking a _solvent_ that was once in a used 55 gallon oil drum.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

If you do it make sure you discard the Methanol it boils at 143 degrees and will be the first alcohol out of the still so anytime the thermometer reads 143 to 170 discard that. It will be about 1 cup if you are making a gallon batch. If you don't you could go *blind or die*. Ethanol alcohol is what you want it boils at 176 degrees and keep running the output won't burn. Have fun don't hurt yourself.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

vette74 said:


> If you do it make sure you discard the Methanol it boils at 143 degrees and will be the first alcohol out of the still so anytime the thermometer reads 143 to 170 discard that. It will be about 1 cup if you are making a gallon batch. If you don't you could go *blind or die*. Ethanol alcohol is what you want it boils at 176 degrees and keep running the output won't burn. Have fun don't hurt yourself.


Yeah, but all of the fun stuff will make you go blind:wink:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm big into Homebrew. After seeing what it takes to make 5 gallons and how sterile everything has to be I would be scared to drink the shine. We use stainless everything and sanatize everything. Even after the boil.

Look into making mead. We made some and it was super strong!!! Easy to make. 5lbs of honey, few gallons of water and a bunch of fruit. Ferment for a couple months and you got some high octane stuff.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My still is solid stainless... I couldn't get past the copper thing.. Just sounded funny.... No solder. Welded stainless and fittings... I know about the pour off the first 50 mll.... And the middle.... The tails go back in the next batch.....:work:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I never MADE any but I have, uhh, errr, PROCESSED some in my younger daze. I don't remember much about it except that it did kick my bee-hind. Time for me to leave all that bidness in the past.

Good luck to you though......


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> I'm big into Homebrew. After seeing what it takes to make 5 gallons and how sterile everything has to be I would be scared to drink the shine. We use stainless everything and sanatize everything. Even after the boil.
> 
> Look into making mead. We made some and it was super strong!!! Easy to make. 5lbs of honey, few gallons of water and a bunch of fruit. Ferment for a couple months and you got some high octane stuff.


Brewing beer and distilling spirits are worlds apart in the sanitation department. Yeast doesn't contribute nearly as much to the flavor of distilled spirits as it does beer.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Can't wait to hear the jams after an episode with that stuff.


Me either. .lol:rotfl:


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

I drank some once. Holy Cow!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I wanna learn ta play the banjo.... :doowapsta


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Ride with a friend that makes plenty for everyone! 8 different flavors, some include Peach, Apple, Jolly Rancher, Watermelon. Taste like koolaid, let me tell you its scary good. Its about 100 proof, new people drink it like koolaid and we warn them, they say awe its not strong at all. A mason jar later they are toast!


Sounds **** good.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

A couple years back in a visit to OK I had some home brewed 'Apple Juice'.
Maaan, I wish I could find some more!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I think I wanna learn ta play the banjo.... :doowapsta


Sounds like a good idea. Then shoot a rat.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

No, but I've consumed a little.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Making moonshine is illegal. I do make beer. The highest proof you can get thru fermentation is about 30. It is legal to drop the beer to about 31 degrees and drain off the liquids. It can get much higher than 30 proof.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I was thinking about it...


Unless you have some chemistry background, including a background in the distillation process, I would highly discourage you from trying to make your own mash and moonshine.

The distillation _concept_ is pretty basic, but the distillation _process_ (done right) is somewhat complicated and quite time-consuming, and it takes several distillation passes to remove all of the impurities from the mash. This is where amateur and inexperienced moonshiners go wrong. They make one distillation pass with their mash and go, "Oh, look, moonshine! Cool."

They then start drinking their moonshine which is still full of impurities like acetone, methanol and aldehydes which can be very dangerous or even kill people.

As others have said, Randall, just go to the liquor store and get some Everclear.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JQ just go to the bars MC goes to and get the good stuff for free.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I know you can't do it legally.

If yer serious PM me and I'll get you some info on how my buddy made his and some of his recipe's and formulas..

I may not be able to get you the answers til next week..

P.S. harvest every lo quat you can get your hands on..


A


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Unless you have some chemistry background, including a background in the distillation process, I would highly discourage you from trying to make your own mash and moonshine.
> 
> The distillation _concept_ is pretty basic, but the distillation _process_ (done right) is somewhat complicated and quite time-consuming, and it takes several distillation passes to remove all of the impurities from the mash. This is where amateur and inexperienced moonshiners go wrong. They make one distillation pass with their mash and go, "Oh, look, moonshine! Cool."
> 
> ...


Bruce you should know by now that I know what I'm doing. I've done the research I've read all about it... I wanna make some peach moon and try it....ever clear sux... I can build a bass boat out of a paper clip .... You know me....


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Bruce you should know by now that I know what I'm doing. I've done the research I've read all about it... I wanna make some peach moon and try it....ever clear sux... I can build a bass boat out of a paper clip .... You know me....


It's not that hard, and can be done in a single pass easily, just need to trash or re-run the head and trash the tail.

We had a chemist friend run our stuff and it had ~%500 less methanol than Jack Daniels did..

A

edit: I've only watched one episode of that stupid moonshiners show. when I saw them dumping a bag of corn (not mashed) into the still while it was running I called it **** and haven't looked at it again..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

lordbater said:


> It's not that hard, and can be done in a single pass easily, just need to trash or re-run the head and trash the tail.
> 
> We had a chemist friend run our stuff and it had ~%500 less methanol than Jack Daniels did..
> 
> ...


I hear ya... Cracked corn , 150 deg. For 1 hour, then cool, add sugar then yeast, Fermat 10 days with valve on top... Easy as 123. :brew:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

lordbater said:


> It's not that hard, and can be done in a single pass easily, just need to trash or re-run the head and trash the tail.
> 
> We had a chemist friend run our stuff and it had ~%500 less methanol than Jack Daniels did..
> 
> ...





JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I hear ya... Cracked corn , 150 deg. For 1 hour, then cool, add yeast, Fermat 10 days with valve on top... Easy as 123. :brew:


I'll politely bow out of this discussion. Good luck.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I hear ya... Cracked corn , 150 deg. For 1 hour, then cool, add sugar then yeast, Fermat 10 days with valve on top... Easy as 123. :brew:


screw the corn, look up the fruit recipes.. You can dumpster dive at farmers market and get a day or two too old to sell water melons and pairs for free.. Perfect for mashing..
The fruit stuff isn't sweet, it just mashes better/quicker and has a hint of the fruit flavor to it..

Get a good hydrometer too.

Some of the still designs online are very dangerous, research is key..

Sorry MC, I've been doing it with a buddy for a while, on a very small scale (5gal bucket of mash)

ps, turbo yeast rocks..

A


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

lordbater said:


> screw the corn, look up the fruit recipes.. You can dumpster dive at farmers market and get a day or two too old to sell water melons and pairs for free.. Perfect for mashing..
> The fruit stuff isn't sweet, it just mashes better/quicker and has a hint of the fruit flavor to it..
> 
> Get a good hydrometer too.
> ...


I got ya... I'm doing peach first... The cracked corn method was just a info post.... I understand all about steeping and mashing from my micro brewery days... Here hold my beer , I got this....:slimer:
How many quarts from 5 gallons... I think only 4 to 5 max of good stuff...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Two words.

Bud-Weiser.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Sorry MC, I've been doing it with a buddy for a while, on a very small scale (5gal bucket of mash)


I understand, Andrew, but I'm glad you're doing it on it a small scale. If you're distilling alcohol on a small scale at home with only one pass distillation and drinking your product, at least your poisoning yourself on a small scale, too.

After all, what the hell do I know about chemistry?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I got ya... I'm doing peach first... The cracked corn method was just a info post.... I understand all about steeping and mashing from my micro brewery days... Here hold my beer , I got this....:slimer:
> How many quarts from 5 gallons... I think only 4 to 5 max of good stuff...


between 1 and 1.5 liters.. after ditching the head and tail.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> I understand, Andrew, but I'm glad you're doing it on it a small scale. If you're distilling alcohol on a small scale at home with only one pass distillation and drinking your product, at least your poisoning yourself on a small scale, too.
> 
> After all, what the hell do I know about chemistry?


Ohhh larwd. They do it in the woods with spring water... Been doing it for Hunnerts of years.. Even longer than Tortuga has been around ...lol.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I just wanna drink some peach hooch and play my guitar.. Maybe it will be the key to getting me off these sad songs... Lets just be happy... He he.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

With one distillation at home, what you're making has long been referrred to as "rotgut." You cannot remove all of the toxins on one distillation.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a carbon filter system... 3 passes thru it and its pure. 130 proof... You ever own an aquarium. Think out side the box....


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I just wanna drink some peach hooch and play my guitar.. Maybe it will be the key to getting me off these sad songs... Lets just be happy... He he.


I think I remember something about peach not mashing right....?


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think if you make a still, the ATF boys have to inspect it and a liscense is required to be legal or the revonooers, as Snuffy Smith would say, will be after you.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

lordbater said:


> I know you can't do it legally.
> 
> If yer serious PM me and I'll get you some info on how my buddy made his and some of his recipe's and formulas..
> 
> ...


 After last years harvest pm me in a few months. Have a very large Loquat tree.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Fishing Logic said:


> After last years harvest pm me in a few months. Have a very large Loquat tree.


We'll make a trade..


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> I'll politely bow out of this discussion. Good luck.


so far at least 2 posts since this one.

Goodbye brucey


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> so far at least 2 posts since this one.
> 
> Goodbye brucey


I didn't say any idiot could do it. If I didn't make it clear, what I mean is it can be safely done and produce a safe product. MC is just putting it out there that it can be unsafe.

I will say this:
MC, I wish/hope you didn't/don't bow out of this discussion. I would hope you would agree with me that it can be done safely (maybe even agree on the single pass.). It's been done and ran through a medical grade GC. And found to be be of better quality than everything we tested it against. I mentioned Jack because it had the largest margin of difference.

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Lord.. Pm will be sent... Just a few questions on the kumquats.......


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I have a carbon filter system... 3 passes thru it and its pure. 130 proof... You ever own an aquarium. Think out side the box....


Apparently, you have done some homework, Randall. The carbon filtering will help filter out a lot of the ketones and aldehydes. It won't do much for the other alcohols, but there shouldn't be much methanol in a good single distllation.

I'm impressed that you've done some research.



lordbater said:


> I will say this:
> *MC, I wish/hope you didn't/don't bow out of this discussion.* I would hope you would agree with me that it can be done safely (maybe even agree on the single pass.).


Did you really think I would, Andrew?

I'm glad y'all have done your homework. I'll admit that I got this mental image of Randall Hatfield and Andrew McCoy making moonshine out in the woods.

Let me know how it turns out, but don't invite me over for a drink. :wink:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CentexPW said:


> My great uncle made Italian moonshine (Grappa) in MO . They grew grapes commercially and took the pomace left over from pressing the grapes and made Grappa. All I remember was all the men would go into Uncle Louis basement and returned 20 -30 minutes later.
> 
> I dont even know if you can produce it legally. I think there is a way to produce it for fuel, but not to drink. So how do you know the difference?


Have you ever drank grappa it taste just like its name.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They sell it for 20 bucks.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Have you ever drank grappa it taste just like its name.


Actually I got a "taste" a few yrs ago of his last batch. It was over 10 yrs old and aged in oak, about a tablespoon full, not bad. The nieces got the last batch to put in there Skinini (sp) cookie icing.

My son brought some back from Italy, went to a Grappa Bar where you could taste and then buy. Bring your own bottle if you want or they sold you a bottle to fill. They would then label it for you.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Well....
I feel like I've been drinking grappa all weekend..
There wasn't enough shine to do this much damage.

:/
Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

Please just be careful drinking SHINE, I have drank my share until I had a close friend and his brother get ahold of some and it put both in a comma and a week later took his brothers life. He remained in a comma for a few months but came out of it and is still a veggie. They, nor anyone else that night thought for a second that this would happen to anyone from some shine, but if you don't know who and where it came from do not drink it..


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

TxFig said:


> Who in their right mind would make a still out of lead?


The unscrupulous ones used to use truck radiators. They would make large batches, sell it off through middle-men and blow town. Moral to the story: never drink shine from anyone who hasn't been doing it a long time and has lots of references. The bad stuff just makes you go blind before it kills you.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

probably didnt "pitch" the methanol "foreshot" either.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

TxFig said:


> Who in their right mind would make a still out of lead?
> 
> Copper is the proper metal for a still.


Copper plumbing is soldered together and solder contains lead, tin, and antimony.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Copper plumbing is soldered together and solder contains lead, tin, and antimony.


silver solder is safe, but more expensive....
but best if you want repeat customers.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Is there a reason why Grappa rhymes with Crappa? hwell:


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

go buy you a jar of midnight moon apple pie its like 16 bucks at specs it will do the job ... after driinking 1/4 jar it you tube Johnny Knoxvilles interview with Popcorn sutton ...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Many water lines in homes are copper, lead in solder is a thing of the past. 

My family has a long history of making moonshine. If you are a history buff can research the history of Scrappin Valley and read about some my family. Muscadinee was always my favorite.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't lt ayone convcince youu tht yoo might go blnd from sdrinkin mooshin. has'nt hrtu my vissionne at all an i ben drinkin it forr yeears.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I get a chuckle out of Popcorn Sutton. I went to highschool with a cute girl by the last name of Sutton. She wasn't much of the ******* sort, but she told me stories about her family, in and around the Carolinas and Virginia that make me wonder if she isn't kin to that old dude.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Unless you have some chemistry background, including a background in the distillation process,


Um... yeah. Because all those backwoods hicks all have Chemistry degrees.....

If making personal-use moonshine is illegal, why are stills commercially available for purchase?
http://www.clawhammersupply.com/


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cuz it's legal to make certain fuels and perfumes....
butcha caint drank 'em....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Be sure to use a lot of lead solder so nothing leaks. 

TH


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

TxFig said:


> Um... yeah. Because all those backwoods hicks all have Chemistry degrees.....
> 
> If making personal-use moonshine is illegal, why are stills commercially available for purchase?
> http://www.clawhammersupply.com/


If those stills have packing inside of the tube at the top of the pot, you're sitting pretty. Should give you the effect of "double distillation" in a single run.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

They're getting ripe. Wife had some major surgery not sure what I'm going to do with them. lol


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Fishing Logic said:


> They're getting ripe. Wife had some major surgery not sure what I'm going to do with them. lol


If u bucket them and my buddy can make ill get you a couple jars. Where u located?

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

In Texas it is legal to make a few gallons of beer or wine, and to us "stump water" meant strong malt beer and "moonshine" mean mustang grapes. Wild mustang grapes was actually more popular. No boiling, and an old German dude taught me his recipe:


Go pick a few 5-gallon pails of wild mustang grapes, kids work good for this
Wash and pick out the hard green ones - the green ones are incredibly sour
Using a 'tater masher, mash up the grapes in yer buckets
Have a col' beer, take a break, and now really bust down them grapes, remove stems, maybe with a drill and paint mixer attachment
Run the purple goo through a sieve, window screen, or whatever into a nice clean 5-gal bucket
Throw in a couple bags of sugar - don't be such a tightwad you need lots of sugar
Throw in a couple packs of champagne yeast and stir good
Put the lid on the bucket with a blow-hole because that mama is gonna spew - I rig a hose through a cork to an overflow jar
Let that mama sit there in the A/C after she blows, longer the better (one week to 3 years)
Pop the top and serve Texas Mustang Grape Wine over cracked ice
If it sucks you got the best meat marinade you ever tasted. Be careful, that stuff should be about 13% alkehawl if you do it right.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

lordbater said:


> If u bucket them and my buddy can make ill get you a couple jars. Where u located?
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


 I'm in Alvin area.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Nearly 60 years ago, a cajun friend and I made some blackberry wine. Pretty stout stuff for a kid. A guy used to make moonshine and bring it out to Armco Steel. I took one swallow one night and had a headache the rest of the night. lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I swear my neighbor is making some now. He is real quiet, never spoken a word to us in a year. last few weeks it appeared he was filtering from buckets to a big orange drink cooler about every few days


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

It is cheaper to just buy it, dont use an old radiator to cool it as the trace elements of antifreeze will kill you.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Fishing Logic said:


> I'm in Alvin area.


Those are Lo-quats right?

How many 5Gal buckets do you think you have? (trying to figure out if a trip down there is worth it..)

A


----------

